# Lenses for carpets photography



## yoldashh (Apr 8, 2013)

i am planning to buy either Canon 5 d mark2 or 3,.we deal in hand made carpets,and since hand made carpets are quiet expensive,our customers need as precise details about the product as possible.
can you please help me choose the best top quality lens in the budget of £1500.
the pictures of carpets needs to have detail.
also please note that the sizes of the carpet could be as little as 6 feet by 4 feet and maximum size up to 14 feet by 10 feet.

i will be thanks ful if you help me sort out this problem thanks.


----------



## art_d (Apr 8, 2013)

If you want to have lots of detail but are going to be shooting carpets that wide, my first instict would be that photo stitching would be a useful choice. There are several ways to do this. You can get a panorama head and almost any normal lens. Or you could get a TS-E lens. The 24TS-II is the best such lens out there and it will resolve tons of detail, and give you the option to flat stitch the photos. It also has pretty good close focusing distance and no barrel distortion to worry about.


----------



## K-amps (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes TSE-24 for wide shots and TSE-90 for close ups where you want a large DoF.


----------



## yoldashh (Apr 8, 2013)

art_d said:


> If you want to have lots of detail but are going to be shooting carpets that wide, my first instict would be that photo stitching would be a useful choice. There are several ways to do this. You can get a panorama head and almost any normal lens. Or you could get a TS-E lens. The 24TS-II is the best such lens out there and it will resolve tons of detail, and give you the option to flat stitch the photos. It also has pretty good close focusing distance and no barrel distortion to worry about.


hi thanks for your advice.i must tell you a little bit bit about the background of carpet photography.
we used to shoot all our carpets with canon efs 18-135 mm lens with a canon 600 d.cheap camera and cheap lens.
18mm was just enough to capture bigger carpets in its focus.as we used to climb a ladder and take photos.

now i want to upgrade to a higher gear ,i took some photography lessons ,i am not pro but understand the basics.

i will be helpful if you recommend 1 good lens to take all photos with a resonable amount of detail for ecommerce website.as we have 2000 carpets and every 3 month carpets changes ,i think it will be to costly and time consuming to keep changing lenses.if i have an option i will have one lens .macro shots can be dealt later.if you still think i need more than please dont hesitate advicing me ,i shall be thank ful to you.
please rememebr that 18 mm -135 mm lens did our jobin getting whole carpet in the camera @ 18mm .
since i am going to buy mk 2 or mk 3 please advice me a good lens with similar focal length?
i have heard that to take good quality pictures i need higher f stops of aprreature to take everything in detail .if thats true do i need to invest in expensive lenses like f1.2 ,if i want to use larger appreature dont you think any lens with f4 will do ?
i am so sorry if i am confusing you as i am not a professional.
thanks


----------



## mrzero (Apr 8, 2013)

I get the sense that you are new to the details of photography, so here are a few basic points.

Your prior camera, the 600D, was a crop-sensor camera using the EF-S mount. This sensor was smaller than the full-frame sensor in the 5D series cameras (and the 6D and 1D), using the EF mount. So, the 18mm wide end of your EF-S zoom lens on the 600D is actually equivalent to a 28mm EF lens on a full-frame camera. 

There are a number of EF lenses that cover this range. For primes, you could look at any of the 28mm lenses. If you are shooting handheld from a ladder, you might consider the new 28mm f/2.8 IS lens, with image stablization that will help with any blur from handholding. There is also a 20mm f/2.8 lens with a wider field of view that is inexpensive. For zooms, there is a 17-40 f/4 and a 16-35 f/2.8 that would probably work as well. Zooms generally have smaller apertures, so they require more light, but that should not be a problem with a 5d mark 3 or 6D (although the 5d mark 2 it may be). For wider apertures (1.8, 1.4, 1.2), note that the field of view, or the area in focus, is very narrow. For more detail, you want smaller apertures (larger numbers, like 5.6, 8, 11, etc). 

The TS-E lenses are manual focus, and would require you use a tripod and spend lots of time with them. The "stitching" of images is also more time spent on the computer afterwards. It does not sound like that is what you are looking for. 

However, changing lenses is not hard or time consuming, and you could also get a 100mm f/2.8 macro lens (the version with the IS if you are shooting handheld) to take your detail shots right after you take your wide shots. Or you could get the EF-S 60mm macro lens and put it on your old 600D for your macro shots, but note that this lens will not work on your new full frame 5D.

Also, you should look into the 6D camera. Its built-in wifi might be useful in your working environment, and the autofocus will be plenty for photographing stationary carpets. The images should look just about as good as the 5d Mark 3, and maybe even better than the 5d mark 2. (This is the kind of thing that people on the internet argue about a lot, though). 

I hope this helps.


----------



## bseitz234 (Apr 8, 2013)

mrzero said:


> I get the sense that you are new to the details of photography, so here are a few basic points.
> 
> Your prior camera, the 600D, was a crop-sensor camera using the EF-S mount. This sensor was smaller than the full-frame sensor in the 5D series cameras (and the 6D and 1D), using the EF mount. So, the 18mm wide end of your EF-S zoom lens on the 600D is actually equivalent to a 28mm EF lens on a full-frame camera.
> 
> ...



Pulling two little details out of this for emphasis: 17-40 would be significantly wider on FF than 18mm was on the 600d. So it might be wider than you need, but might also mean not having to go as high up the ladder, which I'd think would be nice. Plus, it's got great optics, is very reasonably priced (available as a refurb from canon for $571 right now), etc etc. I'd say that would be a great lens choice... Second, the 6d is also available pretty inexpensively right now, and has very good IQ, and is definitely worth considering. You'll notice a huge increase in image quality with that combo over what you were using previously.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2013)

You don't need a 5D for this job. You're not shooting high-iso, ultra shallow-dof, or making huge prints.

I'd get a 60D, 15-85/4-5.6 IS, 50/2.5 macro, a really nice tripod, remote shutter trigger, and a few flashes with umbrellas and stands. And a copy of Lightroom.


----------



## art_d (Apr 8, 2013)

yoldashh said:


> hi thanks for your advice.i must tell you a little bit bit about the background of carpet photography.
> we used to shoot all our carpets with canon efs 18-135 mm lens with a canon 600 d.cheap camera and cheap lens.
> 18mm was just enough to capture bigger carpets in its focus.as we used to climb a ladder and take photos.
> 
> ...


If you already have a workflow that you were using and you want to keep the same methods, and the only thing different is you are now using a full frame camera, then I would advise either a 24-70 or 24-105 lens would work fine for you. Remember that on a 600d, an 18mm lens is around 28mm on full frame. (In your case I think I would go for the Canon 24-105 which has image stabilization in the lens and could be quite useful for you. Also Tamron makes a 24-70 lens with image stabilization).

For your purposes, no, you do not need to invest in 1.2 lenses. F/4 is plenty. If you want everything to be in focus, yes, you will need to use higher aperture values.

Since you mention that you are displaying these photo on a website, and you are not printing these for a catalog, then I am wondering if you even need a full frame camera. It certainly will not hurt. But I am wondering, do you feel your current equipment is not providing you enough quality that you want to go to full frame? For web sized display, it might be hard to tell the difference.


----------



## timmy_650 (Apr 8, 2013)

I would just get the 17-55 2.8 lens and keep using the camera you were using. So I would put the money into lighting bc you wont want to take them outside. 

If you want to go full frame I would say 6D is a great choice for you. 17-40L should work fine if you get a good lighting set up.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 8, 2013)

AJ said:


> You don't need a 5D for this job. You're not shooting high-iso, ultra shallow-dof, or making huge prints.
> 
> I'd get a 60D, 15-85/4-5.6 IS, 50/2.5 macro, a really nice tripod, remote shutter trigger, and a few flashes with umbrellas and stands. And a copy of Lightroom.


+1 ... excellent suggestion ... I totally agree. 
If I'm not wrong you will display your images on a website and/or email? if yes, you really do not require a 5D ... just get the EF-S 15-85mm lens ... your existing DSLR Canon 60D is more than enough for your requirements ... going by your posted pics, I think you would be better off with more training on lighting than buying a new lens/camera.


----------



## sdsr (Apr 8, 2013)

My hunch is that for the purpose you've described you don't need a better camera and lenses (though by all means buy some if you want), let alone full-frame + fast and/or macro lenses. Rather, what you need is to learn appropriate techniques, including lighting and figuring out the best way to display the rugs for effective photographing (e.g. hanging them rather than laying them flat). With suitable lighting and a tripod you don't need fast lenses, and unless you're striving for a particular artistic effect, you want deep, not shallow, focus (especially if photographing a rug from one end); to that extent a full-frame camera is NOT an advantage - a smaller sensor in such a situation might prove beneficial (micro 4/3 or smaller). You don't need a macro lens unless you need/want, for some reason, to show individual fibers close-up (chances are a macro lens will find details you *don't* want your clients to see!); you should be able to get more than enough detail with the lens/body you have.


----------



## Atonegro (Apr 8, 2013)

I agree with AJ, art-d and Timmy, if it's web-only, a better lens is enough, the EF-S 15-85 or a EF-S 17-55 are excelent lenses.
If you want to switch to fullframe later, a 17-40 is a nice lens, but not as good as the 17-55.
Only for high quality print you will need a fullframe camera, or if you want the last picture (the oblique one) to be sharp everywhere, you will need a tilt-shift lens (the TS-E 24) a fullframe camera, and a lot of learning.

If not, invest in a nice lens and proper lighting.


----------



## Harry Muff (Apr 8, 2013)

If accuracy is required for your customers, then I suggest you look at colour profiling your screen and gear for each shoot.


This may mean a better monitor but, at the very least, screen calibration gear and a colour chart and calibration set-up such as the X-Rit ColorChecker Passport.


This will ensure your customers can see exactly what the carpets look like.


Won't cost much, and you will notice far greater improvements than buy buying a different lens or camera.


Get the best out of your current gear first by calibrating it.


----------



## blkbird (Apr 8, 2013)

As mentioned above you don't need a high end camera for what you are aiming for. As with all photography its the skills & techniques that are more important. Good lighting. A reasonable lens. I'd also break down the imagery of each item into the components of the product. As mentioned before, the stitching, a closeup of the finer detail and an overall. Keep it simple but show the quality. 

Colour Calibration & a good screen is very important especially if you are going to print. If you are going to web while you may have every image spot of for colour and density, You have no control to the quality or colour of your end users monitors, that can vary from dark to too light, pink, green, blue etc. So at the end of the day you will only be supplying them with a graphic representation of what the carpet looks like and therefore need a disclaimer regarding colour etc.

While we all strive for the perfect colour representation, the media we use can let us down.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 8, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> AJ said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need a 5D for this job. You're not shooting high-iso, ultra shallow-dof, or making huge prints.
> ...



I agree too.

No matter what camera and lens you decide to use, lighting will have more effect on your pictures than the camera/lens combo. I'd go get a bunch of 1x2 boards, make a lattice that you can hang above where you take pictures, and mount about a dozen lightweight light relectors (preferably with daylight color temperature bulbs) to the frame and use it for lighting for the pictures.


----------



## Halfrack (Apr 9, 2013)

Forget replacing any of your current gear for now, you need to setup a rig that can mimic what a scanner does for paper. What this entails is building an elevated gangway that can be rolled over the carpet when it's placed on the floor. The underside of the gangway would need a few identical daylight balanced bulbs to illuminate the area, with a camera port in the center. Use black fabric or foam board to seal off the front and back so that you're constantly shooting with light just from the bulbs on the underside of the gangway. Setup the camera to shoot tethered to a computer so you can review as you go. Get a ColorChecker to make sure you're absolute on the tones being conveyed by the photograph (designers will love you). Roll the gangway over the carpet, shooting as you go. If you have taped out the center line of the rig, and have the space, you can be shooting one carpet, as assistants roll up the previous one, and lay out the next one. To get a 'full carpet' photo, most software can do a panorama stitch of multiple photos, just make sure you have alignment marks that can be used colored blocks that would be cropped out of the final photo.

Most of your shots will be at ISO100 and F8, with your shutter speed calculated off of how bright you setup the underside. The kit lenses are fine for this - check out most mall photo booths, they use the most basic kit with a proper flash. For your setup, I'd recommend the daylight bulbs just so it's a constant light source that shouldn't change over time. 2000 carpets every 3 months, you want a process that's straight forward and always the same.


----------



## yoldashh (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks Ever so much guys.
thank you .
i have decided to stick with my canon 600 d.and improve lens quallity to EF-S 17-55.
i have invested on flash lights . i bought elinchrom rx 600 x twin kit .will give it a a try and let you guys know.thanks


----------



## jonathan7007 (Apr 16, 2013)

Halfrack,
Fantastic idea. There were some other excellent suggestions here, too. But the OP went ahead and did something else. I think he will learn a lot about the challenges of large objects with just two lights, and work it out by himself.

A rolling scanner-- brilliant.


----------



## bycostello (Apr 16, 2013)

a decent macro for the close ups... anything for the wide shots


----------



## Equilux (Apr 16, 2013)

*Colour management vs. onlineshop*

to all of you guys talking about the need of a perfect colour management / calibration.

for an onlineshop it will be totally sufficiant to do a colour temperature calibration with a grey-chart at the beginning of each shooting and keep the colour temp during the process.

the reason: when you present your images online to non-photographic customers, 99% of them will not see the correct colors, due to noncalibrated monitors. You all know that most people set up their monitors to a too bright and too cold setting. AND most people are not able to see any difference unless they see two setups next to each other.

So this is not the major point for the OP.

just my two cents


----------



## yoldashh (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Colour management vs. onlineshop*

Hi all please have a look ath this thanks


----------



## yoldashh (Apr 19, 2013)

Dear All ,please have a look at my photos taken with can eos 600 d .lens 18mm-135 mm 
shutter speed 1/125 iso 100 and appreature between 8 and 11 .though i prefer 8.
please let me know what you think as these photos i have to work on raw .its not finished yet but i am really happy with detail and results.
i used 1 flash unit elinchrom Rx 600 with smal soft box .though in future i am thinking of using 3 more Rx 600 so in total i will have 4 units.
i was wondering what good lens i can have for my Eos 600 d camera.as 18mm-135mm is too close focal length .i want bit wide angle lens ,may be 17mm or 16 mm ,but please suggest me a lens wich will not give me distortion or affect the quality but instead its better than 18-135mm.in worst scenario i can still live with 18-135 mm.
i love the detail in my pictures now .you guys saved me spending 2800 just on canon 5d mark 3.
you guys are awesome .thank you all


----------



## Atonegro (Apr 20, 2013)

The Canon 10-22mm lens is a nice wide-angle lens and gives you a lot of extra reach.
Or the Tokina 12-24, but I like the canon better.


----------



## jonathan7007 (Apr 20, 2013)

"Distrosion" related to closeness to the 3D object like that image posted. For flat rugs laid out our hung (hanging down on platform which is lifted to be in the camera-lens axis which offers better workflow and product photo management) the wide angle less difficult to handle because distortion will be more subtle. But there will be some change in the pattern on the periphery of the [flat]rug if shoot close in with the 10-22. Nice lens, though. LR will correct the "barrel" or "pincushion" distortion. You might also look at DxO RAW processing product for other more sophisticated wide angle corrections.

I would guess that pattern distortion was a show-stopper (bad kind) in the rug business.


----------

